#  >  > Buying, Renting, Leasing Property, Houses, Bungalows, Villas and Land in Thailand >  >  > Thailand, Land, Property and Condo sales listings >  >  > Properties in Koh Samui >  >  moving there to work need house

## terry brown

hi everyine i am a newby here so forgive any mistooks hehe
i am moving to koh samui to work in about 8 to 10 weeks time i will have 2 dogs with me eventualy .
and i am looking for a place to rent long term that would suit me i am single 
and will be working not on holiday so i need good and cheap any help you could give would be appreciated and also any info on the island i find it hard to get past the tourist bit on the net . thank you guys and gals plus what if any is the public transport like i dont drive 
thanks again terry  :St George:

----------


## aging one

Where, budget, other requirements?  LIke to help but its not much to go on. 






> thank you guys and gals plus what if any is the public transport like i dont drive


Cant be done then. Cheers mate.

----------


## sunsetter

get over there and scope it out yourself, probably rent a unit for somewhere arounbd 6k baht per month plus electric, going upwards from there. where are you working? lamai? chaweng?  and you do realize those dogs are going to cost a few bob to get to thailand? dont know if youll get the paperwork done in that time span either  :Smile:  youll be better off buying a motocycle for getting around

----------

